#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  7th/8th semester industry training requirement

## Redbricklane

Hello,

I wanted to know which are the top ranked engineering colleges in India which have a semester-long industry-training/project for their final year students in either the 7th or 8th semesters? I know BITS Pilani is one college which requires its students to do a semester long training, but does anyone on this forum know about other colleges which have this requirement?

Thanks!
Sandipan





  Similar Threads: Does the two week training at local bus depot count as in plant training? need industrial training report of any motor vehicle manufacturing industry Presentation on Industrial Training in Casting Industry Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects 7th/8th semester industry training requirement

----------

